# Help Identify and Destroy



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello TLF,

Can you guys help identify and let me know how to best get rid of this weed?



Not so sure if Google Lens got it right...


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

@ArtOfWar626 
Don' think Lens is correct and don't know what it is..but

this would probably knock it out.

https://www.domyown.com/speedzone-lawn-weed-killer-concentrate-p-1515.html

It's safe for Tall Fescue

Maybe someone else will reply with a positive ID.


----------

